# Whats the difference(s) between Commercial OMC and non



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Commercial usually meant having an extra-long shaft
for use on the taller transoms needed for rougher waters.
Other than that the parts lists appear to be the same.

http://www.crowleymarine.com/brp_parts/1515.cfm


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Brett, 

After doing some research I think I've about decided to go with the smaller 60lb 8hp Yamaha for this boat. Being that the Grumman Sportboat is basically a wide aluminum "canoe" with a kinda round bottom I don't think that its ment to be a high speed planning hull like a Gheenoe. That and the fact that the boat only weighs 112lbs.

They use the "bulb T" keel on this and one other canoe which they call the freighter......that's 19 feet long to try and keep it going in a straight line. ;D

I'll just have to settle for 15-18mph and 30mpg.... :-?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/1075707987.html


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

WAYOO!!! 

I just snagged this leftover for $1375.

I'm getting closer to the water everyday!!!!!


----------

